# replica



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

I caught a big bass during c&r and would like to get a replica made, i'm in the downriver area, any suggestions on who to use? I have pics and measurements. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bassmaster00 (Mar 10, 2008)

i also live downriver, there is a place by flat rock dam on the huron river, i havent gone there yet but i plan to in the future.


----------



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks, i'll check it out


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

What kind? Smallie or largemouth


----------

